
Beyond Black- and White-Box AI - boltzmannbrain
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexanderlavin/2019/06/17/beyond-black-box-ai
======
BayezLyfe
"Underspecified and misaligned notions of interpretation impede progress
towards the rigorous development of understandable, transparent, trusted AI
systems."

Powerful thesis. Essentially these are the steps forward:

1\. precise definitions of interpretation, yielding interp-metrics

2\. develop and train models that optimize both prediction accuracy _and_
interp-metrics

3\. voilà, aligned objectives yield trusted AI

